# Fundadores or Lusitanias ?



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase either a box of 24 Trinidad Fundadores or a box of 25 Partagas Lusitanias. I've had the pleasure of smoking an aged sample of both the Fundadores and the Lusitania, but the sticks that I'll be purchasing will be pretty fresh. And since I doubt I'll have the patience of letting the sticks age, the question is which cigar would be better young, the Fundadores or the Lusitania? I would also appreciate some input on the quality (especially the draw) of recent production Fundadores and Lusitanias. Thanks!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I like lusitanas. Think i'm going to buy a few today...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you cant decide and need someone else to decide for you.

Just buy both. Then you will never be wondering did I make the correct choice.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If they are "fresh", I would go for Fundadores. Lusitanias seem to age slower.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> ...Just buy both.


:tpd: exactly!! then you will have plenty of both to compare as time goes by. if you happen to not like either one; you can always look to trade them for something else to try.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I would definitely do both.
Two whole worlds apart from one another.
Two completely different experiences.
Both wonderful.
But if I could only buy one, Parti all the way.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Had the Lusi with some age on it. It was very nice. I have the fundadorw on my radar after reading the MRN.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Fresh? Hands down for the Fundidore. Lusi's need time to develop their magic, fundi's have a thing going right from the get go.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

How about a slight compromise. Since Fundadores can easily be had in a 12 pack, how about a box of Lusi's and a 12 of fundadores.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fundadores, but that's just me.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Fundadores for me ! 
My recent Fundadores have been from 2004 - draw has been fine, flavor has been good/developing.. :w


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Fundy's are much easier to enjoy while young, or the 12/12 option is good if you must have both.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Trini's!! :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

the Trinis havent been out as long as the Lusis, and i know those Lusis age wonderfully... As for being fresh i like the trinis better... but just buy BOTH :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I haven't smoked either of em but I still voted for the lusi cos I like partagas


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Seems the Democrats (blue) Trini's, are edging the Republicans (red) Lusi's.
Sorry, couldn't help myself.   

Not entitled to vote, never had either.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Seems the Democrats (blue) Trini's, are edging the Republicans (red) Lusi's.
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> Not entitled to vote, never had either.


Ah perfect! Something to send you. I have a Fundy from 1998 with your name on it. PM me your addy. :w


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Alot of my '05 Lusis were plugged. They tasted fine--not spectacular--but not as good as they are supposed to get with age. So everytime I have one, I feel a little let down, ya know. I don't know about '06's as far as construction, but they are certainly not aged.

I had a Fundadores that was from '06 and it was a nice, flavorful smoke--very good. Plus, I don't have anything to cloud my judgment on the Fundadores, as I do on the Lusi. 

So, final vote: Fundadores!


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> If you cant decide and need someone else to decide for you.
> 
> Just buy both. Then you will never be wondering did I make the correct choice.


Haha, I'd love to buy a box of both right now if my finances permitted me to do so. :-\ I think I'll get myself a box of Fundadores for now, and then probably a box of Lusitanias a few months down the road as a birthday present to myself.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I havent had either, but just based on my favorite RG and length of sticks, i would have to go with the Fundadores. There may be some Fundis in my future too, once holiday shopping is done.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

hard to compare the 2...2 totally different cigars...but i love Luci lick ricky recardo ...Fundi's are off the hook too...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

nem said:


> Haha, I'd love to buy a box of both right now if my finances permitted me to do so. :-\ I think I'll get myself a box of Fundadores for now, and then probably a box of Lusitanias a few months down the road as a birthday present to myself.


You could try to get a couple of split purchases going! That way you could get both for about the same money!

Johnny


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Ah perfect! Something to send you. I have a Fundy from 1998 with your name on it. PM me your addy. :w


Most generous of you Sean. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've only had 1 Lusitania and 2 or 3 Fundis . I did like the Fundis better but they had a couple years on them , the Lusi I had was fresh . The Trinidad line seems to have a floral aroma to it that I'm just liking more and more everytime I burn one . I don't have many Trinidads left so I could see my next purchase being something from the Trinidad line . I say go with the Trinidads .


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> but i love Luci lick ricky recardo


Is your handle Rock Star or **** Star? :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Like the Lusis...love the Fundis -- including both with age.


----------

